# How do you initiate oral sex?



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi. I was wondering how you make known you want oral sex with your partner. As I was making out with my then-girlfriend (now wife), she started pushing my head down my body until I was between her legs. She then grabbed my head and told me to eat her out. She has done this repeatedly and I find it a huge turn-on. She sometimes even grabs my head if I try to pull away, which I also love. So the question is, do you talk to your partner about what you'd like to do, or do you use body language to get the point across?


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

I typically start by giving her oral, when im done ill lay next to her and she will do one of 2 things, give me a bj or start to 69.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband always suggests doing new things, I just follow along. 

He explores my body, he keeps on discovering new excitement. 

We tell each other what we like and what we don't like about what we are doing. Next time, we focus on what we like and avoid what we don't like! It helps our sex become more and more enjoyable.

Initiating, for oral, I just go up to him and start sucking him, sometimes, he dangles his toy in front of me, I know what he wants, just put his meat in my mouth and start enjoying. 

When he suggests oral on me, it is always for a strong orgasm. When I come orally, the orgasm is very strong, I don't want it too often. Once in a while, he tells me to make sure I wash myself very clean because he wants to eat me. I wash myself clean everyday, but if he says that, it means he wants to eat me, I will go on Internet and search for gay porn stories and wear stockings! Then enjoy.....................


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

billgour said:


> Hi. I was wondering how you make known you want oral sex with your partner. As I was making out with my then-girlfriend (now wife), she started pushing my head down my body until I was between her legs. She then grabbed my head and told me to eat her out. She has done this repeatedly and I find it a huge turn-on. She sometimes even grabs my head if I try to pull away, which I also love. So the question is, do you talk to your partner about what you'd like to do, or do you use body language to get the point across?


Damn it man grab her freeken head and push it down. She seems to like direct communication of the non verbal type. What ever you do don't ask and keep pushing if she wants to talk about her let her start the conversation. Dang why are people dancing around it like little birds?? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Well first off I have to ask if you ever give her the big "O" while your down there? Second are you hitting the right spots? Do you have game man? My wife has always hated BJ, both ways but I have to tell you is if you know the field your playing it makes it so much easier. My wife needs to be turned on, when turned on she'll open up and let me do just about anything. I love to eat P so I'll head south, while down there she gets an oral fixation and just wants to suck something- I provide, it's what I do. Be different, don't always do what she wants when she wants, be the man! Often I'll lie and tell her I need a little incentive, a little pick-me-up, get me in the mood kinda thing, she knows.
SD


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I like Catherine's idea, personally... She's told you how she likes to communicate. 

If you're asking in general, I'm more of a non-verbal communicator when it comes to sessions like that. Take control, move my partner into a new position, whatever... But I also like having my head (or whatever) grabbed and moved/used as well... 

C


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmmm, this is where I differ from my gf. She is always the more direct one. If she wants to give a BJ or want me to go down on her, she will just go for it or tell me to do it/push me.

I on the other hand can't do that... Kinda have to ask for both. It just feels weird to me to just make her do stuff. Unless I'm in a more "evil" mood.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> Damn it man grab her freeken head and push it down. She seems to like direct communication of the non verbal type. What ever you do don't ask and keep pushing if she wants to talk about her let her start the conversation. Dang why are people dancing around it like little birds??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 kidding of course. talk to her about what you want she sounds open she knows what she wants and probably expects that you are the same way. good luck


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> kidding of course. talk to her about what you want she sounds open she knows what she wants and probably expects that you are the same way. good luck


Wish you would have told me that an hr ago.....now I have a FAT LIP and a broken nose!
Mouse


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

My H never asks for oral sex. I just give it occasionally as a gift. He loves to give me oral sex. I don't ask for it and wouldn't. I think he would like it if I pushed his head down there, though. He enjoys giving, he just wants me to at least play with him during. We communicate it somehow, maybe during maybe later. The best communication about what we like during sex is when we have dirty sex. You can say anything when you're dirty talking.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Neither of us asks; we just do. Usually either he moves down on his own and does for me with no expectation of getting anything in return, or he'll tell me he wants 69. If I want to do it for him, I pretty much just do. 

We've always been pretty well in sync when it comes to what we do in bed, so there's never really been much of a need to discuss any of it. I think about the only question that was ever asked was "do we have condoms?" way back when we were first sleeping together. lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am always just sneaking under the covers to do him, he never has to ask me, I just "want" to go there. Sometimes it is nights we aren't even up for sex (if we did it that morning), like while watching a movie together, I will slide under the covers during the commercials. 

My husband has never asked me for a BJ, even years ago when he didn't get them. He would have LOVED that, but never never asked. It didn't help that I told him his penis was homely. I have said some outragous things in my time but that one I think I regret the most!! We can laugh about this NOW. He never pushed anything. I can only recall 1 time in our marraige he ASKED for something -a hand job in the Am, which I was happy to do. Great memory, wish I had more! 

He would many times try oral on me in our younger years but I was too self-conscious & pushed him away half of the time. (Looking back, I am thrilled he wanted this) , eventually he didn't try as much as he wanted - to respect me. 

NOW , he does this all the time, when it is safe, after I do him, he does me, we never ask, we just DO. This is our forplay. If it is my time of the month , he gets treated to a BJ in its fullness. 

I have never pushed his head down, he might like that-hmmm need to ask! I do feel a little funny about that. But I know I LOVE when he does that to me!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I have never pushed his head down, he might like that-hmmm need to ask! I do feel a little funny about that. But I know I LOVE when he does that to me!


I think most guys get pretty turned on by having our heads pushed down there!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Star said:


> SA, you crack me up!!! his penis is homely?? I've heard men's equipment called some things in my time but that takes the biscuit!
> 
> About the head pushing, I think a lot of men quite like that, afterall you are getting that into things that you've just gotta get him down there and NOW, I'll actually keep a hold of his head too, Kind of my way of saying "you ain't moving away from here.....just yet" Lol


Just make sure you allow him to breathe from time to time!!!


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Just make sure you allow him to breathe from time to time!!!


If he's any good, he can breathe through his ears.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

IanIronwood said:


> If he's any good, he can breathe through his ears.


:rofl:


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

when I am fully erect and ready to go, I usually drop my pants. Point to my d#^k and say "well it's not going to suck itself now is it honey?" usually gets the job done. 

LOL


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Smackdown said:


> Wish you would have told me that an hr ago.....now I have a FAT LIP and a broken nose!
> Mouse


You poor baby. Well she's not getting any while your face heals. that will learn her ;((
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

honestly, by the time you are married, it should just be about asking for it, talking about it or taking a trip to the local adult candy shop. If you are in the middle of.. use body language then ask "will ya?" 

It's just about being open enough to ask, try, play... Maybe I am biased since I never really had a problem having fun, but I can honestly say it is always more fun once you get to where you can verbally communicate, or even just give a cue to let it be known "I want" or "lets try" or "OK!"


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> when I am fully erect and ready to go, I usually drop my pants. Point to my d#^k and say "well it's not going to suck itself now is it honey?" usually gets the job done.
> 
> LOL


Cheeky but funny. ))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I love it when my SO is direct and to the point, it turns me on when he says "Baby, I want you to suck my ****".


----------

